# Who should I talk to?



## Kopatropa (Aug 15, 2018)

*I promise this will be the last thread I make on the subject!
*
They say talking to other artists gets you noticed, but what type of artists should I be talking to, optimally speaking? Popular artists? Newbies? Artists near me on the social/skill ladder?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 15, 2018)

Don't bother with popular artists, they're stuck up most of the time, and often not even that talented.

Talk to those you share interest with, don't just talk to any artist for the sake of talking to artists. Find people who draw the same type of stuff you do. FA is already a start since everyone here either makes or at least appreciates furry art, but get more specific than that. What's your niche? Preferred species to draw? Canines, reptiles, avians, bovines, felines, fish, robots, monsters, aliens, pokémon? What about style, traditional toony, realistic, manga, stylized, horror, cute, surreal? 

It might take time, but there will be people out there. Hell, my niche is _cyberpunk vampire lizard-elf dystopia _but even I have friends who also enjoy drawing that stuff.


----------



## Kopatropa (Aug 15, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Don't bother with popular artists, they're stuck up most of the time, and often not even that talented.
> 
> Talk to those you share interest with, don't just talk to any artist for the sake of talking to artists. Find people who draw the same type of stuff you do. FA is already a start since everyone here either makes or at least appreciates furry art, but get more specific than that. What's your niche? Preferred species to draw? Canines, reptiles, avians, bovines, felines, fish, robots, monsters, aliens, pokémon? What about style, traditional toony, realistic, manga, stylized, horror, cute, surreal?
> 
> It might take time, but there will be people out there. Hell, my niche is _cyberpunk vampire lizard-elf dystopia _but even I have friends who also enjoy drawing that stuff.


I avoid popular artists altogether.

What if the artist never responds? No one ever has free time anymore.


----------



## malibu (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm not sure what people mean when they say that, but personally I interpret it as commenting on peoples submissions if they have more viewers since it means higher traffic for you. Some people like to read comments on other peoples artwork, and if they stumble on your icon and find it appealing, they're more likely to click it. I think interacting with the community in general helps move traffic to you since you're more likely to be visible and get clicks.

Ideally, I would suggest people with art similar to yours in subject.

If they mean something else, then I have zero idea.


----------



## Kopatropa (Aug 15, 2018)

malibu said:


> I'm not sure what people mean when they say that, but personally I interpret it as commenting on peoples submissions if they have more viewers since it means higher traffic for you. Some people like to read comments on other peoples artwork, and if they stumble on your icon and find it appealing, they're more likely to click it. I think interacting with the community in general helps move traffic to you since you're more likely to be visible and get clicks.
> 
> Ideally, I would suggest people with art similar to yours in subject.
> 
> If they mean something else, then I have zero idea.


Explain ''interacting with the community".


----------



## BaoBun (Aug 16, 2018)

This goes for a few other things too! When I did YouTube the advise was to talk to and do collabs with people with a similar follower count than you. I think a lot of it is to get a support network to push you to do it because it doesn’t happen straight away - a lot of it is persistence, what time you post it, where you post it and how you present yourself. Tumblr, here, instagram and I’m guessing DA are ways to get noticed. 

Interacting with your followers also helps because people will recognise you for actually being interactive - I think we can all agree no one likes it when someone comes across as feeling above everyone around them (obvs this is gonna be harder to interact if you have a high follower count but famous streamers etc still take the time to interact with their followers!).


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

I've only recently started talking with artists that share similar interests. It's scary. You feel like an outsider.

But it's also something I'm excited about because for the first time ever I can discuss my specific brand of awfulness and not feel ashamed.

That alone is therapeutic and makes it_ worth it_ for me.

I want to start collaborating with other artists and communicating is the only way to do it. Maybe just take the plunge and send someone a note discussing something specific like how they did something on a piece you enjoy. They'll probably appreciate the feedback, and soon their followers will be checking out your work too.

I'm not at that point yet. I'm not ready. But once I get a few things sorted out it's definitely going to happen.


@KILL.MAIM.KILL is right about stuck up artists. Furries (especially the talented ones for whatever reason) are really fucking messed up in the head socially. I've regretted every conversation I've ever had with a prominent artist. Sometimes they seem okay and then they do unimaginably selfish or inconsiderate things after you've slaved away for their benefit with gift art etc. Stay away from them.


----------



## malibu (Aug 18, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Explain ''interacting with the community".



Commenting on art and leaving shouts.


----------



## Kopatropa (Aug 18, 2018)

malibu said:


> Commenting on art and leaving shouts.


How often though? A lot? Many people are hardly available.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 18, 2018)

They'll get em'. Make them genuine though, don't just do it to do it.

Everyone loves feedback unless you do it a creepy amount...


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 5, 2018)

I know what you guys mean, I think it can get quite hard sometimes to a.) find people to talk to and b.) for them to see your message T.T


----------



## faerr (Sep 6, 2018)

Using social network to the best of your ability definitely drives traffic to your page.

But it takes a lot of effort and a lot of time, which is why companies hire people to do it for them.

Don't worry about big artists noticing you. Comment on everyone's work regardless of experience, encourage people to their best, interact with the community as a whole. I like to browse new and comment on and fave people's work, interact with other commenters; leave meaningful feedback.

It's less about getting noticed, and more about contributing to the community in a wholesome, worthwhile way. Be genuine. People appreciate that, it's good for you, and a side effect is driving traffic to your page. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## adiostama (Sep 7, 2018)

Talk to people you get along with.
Compliment someone's stuff, be supportive. If you find someone commenting and being supportive of your work respond back! 
If someone thanks you for watching them, go tell them they're welcome and you're excited to see more of their work. 
Talk to people cause you want to talk to them, not for any ulterior motives. 
Being just generally pleasant and nice is the best approach I think.


----------



## Kopatropa (Sep 7, 2018)

adiostama said:


> Talk to people cause you want to talk to them, not for any ulterior motives.
> Being just generally pleasant and nice is the best approach I think.


It's hard for me to talk in general because I never know what to say.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 7, 2018)

For once i will aggree with Russian Lizard, do not bother with popular artists


----------



## Kopatropa (Oct 3, 2018)

I should add that I usually don't talk to people or start conversations because I'm afraid of not getting a response.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 3, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> I promise


I doubt :V


----------



## Kopatropa (Oct 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I doubt :V


I SAID I PROMISE!!


----------



## MissNook (Oct 4, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> I should add that I usually don't talk to people or start conversations because I'm afraid of not getting a response.


Why being afraid of not having an answer? I mean you created this thread. How is that much different than sending a message to someone? (I know it has some difference, but I think you may find it useful to think of it as another thread with just one viewer)

Maybe you could try to send a bunch of message to different artists at the same time. This way you'll more likely have an answer and you will find out that you can easily forget the ones that didn't answer.

Or you can imagine the message as a derpy bird. He has your message tied to his leg but he has an awful sense of direction and a huge squint. Maybe he will find the addressee but maybe not. It's no one's fault, except you could buy him corrective glasses.


----------



## Kopatropa (Oct 4, 2018)

MissNook said:


> Why being afraid of not having an answer? I mean you created this thread. How is that much different than sending a message to someone? (I know it has some difference, but I think you may find it useful to think of it as another thread with just one viewer)


1-on-1 is more personal. It's when friendship is on my mind. I get self-conscious if I try to start a convo and there's no reply. Busy or not, it's like some people have high standards; given my low mid-to-low tier popularity placement, that's demotivating.


----------



## EapingEagle (Oct 4, 2018)

I'd say start with people who are starting out first. Who like to draw whats in your interest. Probably won't get noticed from popular artists (maybe).  

This was hard for me since I'm not the type of person to comment. Until I started getting used to it and actually like giving out compliments.


----------



## Kopatropa (Oct 4, 2018)

EapingEagle said:


> I'd say start with people who are starting out first. Who like to draw whats in your interest. Probably won't get noticed from popular artists (maybe).
> 
> This was hard for me since I'm not the type of person to comment. Until I started getting used to it and actually like giving out compliments.


Thing is, it's kinda hard to actually find these artists when your feed is full of tweets from already-friends and popular artists.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 4, 2018)

@EapingEagle and @Kopatropa in a single thread? This calls for a celebration :V


----------



## Kopatropa (Oct 4, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> @EapingEagle and @Kopatropa in a single thread? This calls for a celebration :V


I just followed @EapingEagle. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 4, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> I just followed @EapingEagle


You both should "follow" each other >:3c


----------



## Kopatropa (Oct 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You both should "follow" each other >:3c


We now do!


----------



## BunBunArt (Oct 5, 2018)

I had the same issue and I gave up... I've known lots of artists when I was younger and through the years they get pros and started ignoring me :') 

Right now I only have 2 artist friends... which is very sad maybe, but at least in twitter I've seen that it's all about followers, so if you've got few, they won't even look at your account or bother. I have around 800 and I'm still ignored even though I try commenting, liking and being nice. All because I'm not part of the "awesome people" group... not famous enough.

You just have to be liked by who you are and not because of your art =(


----------



## Kopatropa (Oct 5, 2018)

RoxyHana said:


> Right now I only have 2 artist friends... which is very sad maybe, but at least in twitter I've seen that it's all about followers, so if you've got few, they won't even look at your account or bother. I have around 800 and I'm still ignored even though I try commenting, liking and being nice. All because I'm not part of the "awesome people" group... not famous enough.


That's what I hate. No matter how much you comment or how genuine you are, you never get a response from them. No one has any free time anymore, and people seem to have high standards for others. Don't get a lot of attention? Good luck trying to befriend someone who does you peasant lol. It sucks.

I'm seriously starting to wonder why the 'talk to people' advice works for some and not others despite all the effort and genuineness...


----------



## RailRide (Oct 6, 2018)

There's no surefire formula, otherwise 'everyone' would be basking in the limelight 

It took me ten years to hit 1000 watchers, and I've seen people trounce that figure in as little as _two_ years.

For what it's worth, I mention on my gallery page that I do respond to comments when they are questions or otherwise respond-able to (i.e., they're not so generic that the only possible responses will sound formulaic).

On some gallery pages I run across, I'll peek at their comments given versus comments received numbers. If the number of comments given is really low compared to comments received, I'll know that even legit queries stand little chance of being answered. But if I do comment, chances are it will be a question that looks like a fair amount of thought was put into it.

To sum it up, sometimes recognition is like catching lightning in a bottle. Especially when you literally have thousands of others vying for the same thing.

---PCJ


----------



## C-artsy (Oct 10, 2018)

I'd like to offer that not all popular artists are stuck up. Yes, some are, popularity will do that, but they are certainly busy. Just because they don't respond to you doesn't mean they don't care or want to talk. They just have to prioritize their time and who they talk to.

Talking with others who share similar styles is good, but also don't be afraid to talk to those who have a style you admire. The best way to talk to others? Ask questions!!! Don't be all, "Hey I like your art, want to chat?" That's easy to ignore. Instead, look at their art, study things about it you like and want to learn about, and ask specific questions. 

Like, "I really love *insert art title or description*. What program or medium did you use?" Or ask about the idea behind it. Or how they learned, or where or who they studied. A good artist isn't just talented, but also WANTS to help others. The ones that get jealous, standoffish, and protective of their knowledge are asshats. You don't want them anyway.

So ask anyone anything! Don't be afraid to get no reply. That's just how things are. Many will listen and message back.


----------



## Kopatropa (Oct 13, 2018)

C-artsy said:


> Talking with others who share similar styles is good


Honestly, this is the only part I agree with. I'm jaded to everything else.



C-artsy said:


> I'd like to offer that not all popular artists are stuck up. Yes, some are, popularity will do that, but they are certainly busy. Just because they don't respond to you doesn't mean they don't care or want to talk. They just have to prioritize their time and who they talk to.


The same applies to non-populars, too. That's where the 'standards' and 'lack of free time' come in.

I'm admittedly sensitive, so I hate not getting a response.


----------



## Ratchetjak (Nov 2, 2018)

EapingEagle said:


> I'd say start with people who are starting out first. Who like to draw whats in your interest. Probably won't get noticed from popular artists (maybe).
> 
> This was hard for me since I'm not the type of person to comment. Until I started getting used to it and actually like giving out compliments.



It's not a "maybe" though. I've come to find in the art community, especially the furry art community is unless your work is like super detailed and up to par with said popular artists' style, they mostly won't give you the time of day unless yuo're offering to buy some commissioon type work from them. I know it sounds exaggerated but after being in the fandom for 14 years and observing, I've seen how the game is sortaspeak lol.

I agree with the first comment, I think it's much better to find newer artists starting out or artists who who aren't as widely popular. I've noticed I've had the best experience with these particular artists over the popular ones who pretty much are already established and not looking for other friends who aren't on their level of skill or notoriety. Sure they don't always last but you can tell they're more appreciative and happy to have people express interest in their work and themselves as people compared to the latter. 




C-artsy said:


> I'd like to offer that not all popular artists are stuck up. Yes, some are, popularity will do that, but they are certainly busy. Just because they don't respond to you doesn't mean they don't care or want to talk. They just have to prioritize their time and who they talk to.
> 
> Talking with others who share similar styles is good, but also don't be afraid to talk to those who have a style you admire. The best way to talk to others? Ask questions!!! Don't be all, "Hey I like your art, want to chat?" That's easy to ignore. Instead, look at their art, study things about it you like and want to learn about, and ask specific questions.
> 
> ...



It's true that not all Popular Artists are stuck up but what we can agree on is that they're usually always busy. Though I think you're embellishing just a tiny bit on them not wanting to talk. I think it's fairly easy to tell when they don't want to talk to you when you're not established or of a similar skill set as them. Whether that's right or wrong is beside the point but I digress. I just think that when a popular artist, especially in the fandom have reached a certain level of notoriety, the "prioritizing their time and who they talk to" is definitely going to go to other similar skilled or socially affluent artists and in some (not all) cases, it doesn't matter how genuine you try to get to know them if you lack the skill.

This is why the "get to know other smaller" artists is a better route to go. I'm not saying you shouldn't admire the popular artists' work, heavens no but just more or less, take the admiration from a distance sort of thing, it saves your mentality in the long run. Instead, reach out to similar artists in your position (be them new, smaller sized, or intermediate) and help each other out. I mean, that's pretty much what the popular artists did when they started out. 

But uh, that's just my own opinion of course lol.


----------



## cyberkiyo (Nov 4, 2018)

All of them? But please do not use popular artist as stepstone. I have a lot of popular friends, heck even damn family members, and it is really damaging to just talk to someone because they are popular. They are humans not freaking objects.
Just talk whoever you think have a nice personality. Atm I REALLLLLLLY want to befriend this one artist who followers-wise is complete out of my leak but I am sure we have enough in common to talk... one day.

New people in the community can be nice because they are also desperately for friends as well. DO art trades, make group chats, etc. I am stil friends with some of the people I started drawing with. Which is not that long, like 5 years but you get me. Some of them are really good now and make money out of drawing and other -just like me- still suck. But we are friend nevertheless. 

If you are awkward to start a conversation -like me- twitter might be the best way. Follow a bunch of people -most follow back- and like, retweet, on people's are. They will be happy if you engage with them and will most likely react on your art as well. Circle of life. Or more like circle of twitter. Hahaha.

Good luck and if you have twitter, feel free to share! I gladly follow you. I recently made a new account and I like talking to people anyway! <3


----------



## Kopatropa (Nov 8, 2018)

cyberkiyo said:


> it is really damaging to just talk to someone because they are popular. They are humans not freaking objects.


Either way, popular artists seem to only associate with other popular artists; the rest aren't worth their time or life.


----------



## Juju-z (Nov 11, 2018)

Ego is rarely the issue, the issue is time management, anyone who qualifies as popular has usually at the very least 1000, to 3000 follows, just stop for a moment, and think about how many people that really is. At that point most just give up replying unless its someone who they knew before hand, or someone on a similar level who they know won't be talking to them just to ask for free stuff. Just because someone is well known does not mean they cease to be human, and the average human will struggle to remember 100 names, much less talk to and interact, and remember the details of thousands of people. 

Anyway, yeah, obvious thing to do, is talk to new people, and if you plan to talk to people who are well established, pick from people at or below your follower count, as they are more likely to reply. 

You've already got the attention from this topic, try befriending the people who replied here for a start if you don't know where to look.


----------



## cyberkiyo (Nov 13, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Either way, popular artists seem to only associate with other popular artists; the rest aren't worth their time or life.


They don't???? If you are not an ass or don't put them on a pedestal it is possible to talk to them and get to know them better. Usually they don't reply because they are busy. I used to talk a lot to Cyarin. But she is so busy + notification spam, she hardly sees any messages. Some people got angry at her for it and called her "stuck up" but I am just chill. I mean popular people cannot reply on everybody???

Also especially popular Asian artists are very accessible to talk to, if you get passed the language barrier. Because -Especially JP artist- don't care as much about commissions as Western artists and are just throwing art online of stuff they like.


----------



## Kopatropa (Nov 13, 2018)

cyberkiyo said:


> They don't???? If you are not an ass or don't put them on a pedestal it is possible to talk to them and get to know them better.


They're on a pedestal for a reason. Their numbers are big for a reason.

I just noticed it's always the popular artists that are busy, which makes them the least social. It's like, the more known you are, the less you care about making more connections, so why bother?


----------

